# [SOLVED]veejay na amd64 ???

## Nomen

Hello 

Czy komus z tu obecnych udalo sie uruchomic veejay 1.0 albo veejay 1.1 na amd64 ?

Ebuild veejay 1.0 -  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=32325

Unicap - wymagany przez veejay - https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=175881

Ebuild veejay'a był na ~x86 - zmieniłem to na amd64. 

Przy kompilacji dostaje bład:

```
 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I/usr/include -I../vjmem -I../vjmsg -I../libhash -I/usr/include/mjpegtools -I/usr/include/mjpegtools/mpeg2enc -I/usr/include/mjpegtools/mplex -march=x86-64 -mcpu=x86-64 -fPIC -DPIC -msse -mfpmath=sse -MT sampleadm.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/sampleadm.Tpo -c sampleadm.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/sampleadm.o

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

In file included from sampleadm.c:47:

../veejay/vjkf.h:31: error: expected ')' before 'node'

../veejay/vjkf.h:33: error: expected ')' before 'doc'

In file included from sampleadm.c:48:

../veejay/vj-font.h:51: error: expected ')' before 'node'

../veejay/vj-font.h:52: error: expected ')' before 'doc'

sampleadm.c:78: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'xmlDocPtr'

sampleadm.c:78: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'xmlNodePtr'

sampleadm.c:79: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'xmlNodePtr'

sampleadm.c: In function 'int_compare':

sampleadm.c:132: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

sampleadm.c:132: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

sampleadm.c:133: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

sampleadm.c:133: warning: cast from pointer to integer of different size

sampleadm.c: In function 'sample_update':

sampleadm.c:140: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

sampleadm.c: In function 'sample_store':

sampleadm.c:389: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

sampleadm.c:391: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

sampleadm.c: In function 'sample_get':

sampleadm.c:414: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

sampleadm.c: In function 'sample_exists':

sampleadm.c:436: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

sampleadm.c: In function 'sample_del':

sampleadm.c:880: warning: cast to pointer from integer of different size

make[2]: *** [sampleadm.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/veejay-1.0/work/veejay-1.0/libsample'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/veejay-1.0/work/veejay-1.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-video/veejay-1.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *           ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   veejay-1.0.ebuild, line   45:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/veejay-1.0/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/nomen/'

 *
```

Z tego co pamietam  veejay 1.0 tez sie wywalal na architekturze x86. 

Czy jest tu ktos komu udalo sie to skompilowac na amd64 ?? 

Ewentualnie czy ktos moze zrobic ebuida z versja 1.1 ?? albo moze komus sie udalo to skompilowac na amd64 i moze mi podeslac paczke ? 

To najnowsza wersja:

svn checkout svn://dyne.org/veejay/trunk/veejay-1.1

Jak na razie jedynie 2 dystrybucje na ktorych bylo mi dane poprobowac veejay'a to Debian i czesciowo Arch - ( bez gtk ) 

Ostatnia ewentualnosc jest taka ,ze moge to skompilowac bezposredio z paczek z svn ale jak to zrobic w bezpieczny sposob ,zeby nie rozwalic struktury Gentoo ?? - jako zwykly user ??

----------

## Crenshaw

jesli to uzywa make i configure to configure --prefix=/twoj_docelowy_katalog a potem make i make install

a probowales z roznymi wersjami gcc? moze to potrzebuje jakiejs starszej/nowszej niz masz...

----------

## Nomen

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> jesli to uzywa make i configure to configure --prefix=/twoj_docelowy_katalog a potem make i make install
> 
> a probowales z roznymi wersjami gcc? moze to potrzebuje jakiejs starszej/nowszej niz masz...

 

Jesli zainstaluje gcc 3.4 to jak wymusic kompilacje dla veejaya poprzez gcc 3.4 ?

----------

## SlashBeast

```
gcc-config -h
```

----------

## Nomen

Kurcze - ruszył mi veejay - juz prawie chcialem dystrybucje zmieniac  :Smile: . 

Wystarczylo wlaczyc wszystkie flagi oprócz "debug". 

Udalo mi sie takze zainstalowac "Reloaded" - nakładke GTK na veejay. 

Jak kogos mocno interesuje to moge podac rozwiazanie jak to zrobic, bo jest z tym troche zabawy.

----------

